# The "I have too many cigars contest" SPOILS!



## Coyote404 (Apr 13, 2013)

Today was an AWESOME DAY! :smoke2: Got home from a job interview (got the job) and found a package at my door...









































If the pictures seem a little rushed, they are... Gotta get going to my orientation at the new job!

I'm BLOWN AWAY! :hail: HUGE thanks to orion1, and nfusion770!

Tonight will be a good night! :drinking::bounce::ss


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow! Enjoy those winnings!


----------



## procoelho (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice cigares congrats!!!!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

So awesome. Congrats!


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Wooo-hooo! Now that's a helluva haul. Way to go, guys!


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Coyote404 said:


> Today was an AWESOME DAY! :smoke2: Got home from a job interview (got the job) and found a package at my door...
> 
> View attachment 43875
> 
> ...


What a great Day. Congrats on the new job and the cigars. Life is Good!!


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations on getting your new job! And enjoy your present!


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Congratulations, Sit back and enjoy those when your day finally slows down Bryan!! Good choice Jose, I think you made his day just about perfect what with him landing the new job and getting a haul like that in the mail.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Congrats! That's one hell of a treasure chest! Way to go!


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

What a haul. Just awesome guys.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats on the new job Bryan- you should probably smoke something to celebrate. :smoke: I think Jose did a hell of a job picking worthy recipients. Enjoy.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

nfusion770 said:


> I think Jose did a hell of a job picking worthy recipients.


still waiting to find out who the other lucky person was!!


----------



## Coyote404 (Apr 13, 2013)

nfusion770 said:


> Congrats on the new job Bryan- you should probably smoke something to celebrate. :smoke: I think Jose did a hell of a job picking worthy recipients. Enjoy.


Oh man I definitely will be having a celebratory smoke when I get home! :smoke2:


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn! Nice prize!


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Congrats on both counts!

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Coyote404 (Apr 13, 2013)

orion1 said:


> Congratulations on getting your new job! And enjoy your present!


Thanks! Definitely will! :dance:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

wow great prize package there


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

Congrats !!! Enjoy !!!! Life is Great !!!

:bathbaby:


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

congrats on the sticks and getting the gig!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice haul there!

Congrats!


----------



## Smoker LKG (Mar 17, 2013)

Sounds like great news, hell of a day. Nice smokes


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

Wowie Zowie what a present! Enjoy! Those look good enough to eat!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Gongrats on the new job!


That is one heck of a prize package! Wowie is right! :shocked:


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats on landing the gig. And in all the excitement, don't tell your family or significant other that you received the best gift ever...even if it is. Very Nice!!!


----------



## mellow625 (Apr 12, 2013)

What a day! Enjoy the spoils (and the new job, too, for that matter)!


----------

